

 Google to spend more than $1bn on satellite internet - JSno
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jun/02/google-to-spend-more-than-1bn-on-satellite-internet-reports-indicate

======
JSno
if google succeed. will this kill a bunch of sat-com companies?

